# Dual coils in series??? impossibru or not.



## stevie g (17/4/15)

I only have 28 gauge and can't get high enough ohms on a dual coil. Ever heard of a dual coil done in series if so how?.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/4/15)

What do you mean? High enough ohms? Do more wraps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (17/4/15)

2 coils in series would be the same as adding the number of wraps of both coils in the pair and wrapping one coil with those number of wraps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

but then I would have a ridiculous number of wraps.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/4/15)

What resistance are you aiming for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iPWN (17/4/15)

Errrmmm what ohm load are you shooting for ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

28g 12wraps per side gives me .7ohm which is too high a wattage for me. Going to 20 wraps a side just isn't realistic or desirable.


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

1.2ohm


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/4/15)

The only thing that's gonna raise your resistance is gonna be to do more wraps, or to run single coil. You can't run any more coils to raise the resistance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

the 28g kanthal i have from vapeking does not scale according to the steam engine calculator. It seems to need more wraps than indicated. I ran out of 30g thats why i ask.


----------



## iPWN (17/4/15)

3mm 9/8 wrap should give you around 1 ohm


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/4/15)

What ID are you using? (What size are you wrapping your coils around)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/4/15)

Use a bigger ID, run a single coil, and do more wraps. Or buy an evod Atty lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

guys I'm a coil pro, been through 20 metres of kanthal on coils so far. Thing is my 28 looks like 28 but performs like 24g. I'm wrapping between 2mm and 3mm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

well ill let you know if i pull it off.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/4/15)

Sprint said:


> guys I'm a coil pro, been through 20 metres of kanthal on coils so far. Thing is my 28 looks like 28 but performs like 24g. I'm wrapping between 2mm and 3mm.


Coil pro  Lekker bru. I should stock up again, just finished my last of the 200m I bought a few months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## iPWN (17/4/15)

Your kanthal must be faulty then.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/4/15)

iPWN said:


> Your kanthal must be faulty then.


Possibility that the kanthal is a clone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

hectic. Will try a different supplier. Is there 29g anywhere in the country?.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/4/15)

I think Vape Escape had them once. Unless that was 27g. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/4/15)

Try the dual at 0.7. It wont be as hot as a single coil at 0.7.
For me duals are pretty much a waste at 0.8 and over.
A 1ohm dual as not as intense as a 1ohm single.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

I have strep throat so need low low voltage. Now i know why dna40 boards are so desirable.


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

step-down in case you were wondering.


----------



## dekardy (18/4/15)

@Sprint when I got my magma I was running a SVD1 so needed higher ohms. Was able to build a dual coil in series with the leg connecting the coils running between the two posts. At first I thought this leg would warm up too but it turns out it worked. The problem however is that it takes noticeable longer to warm up a serial dual coil than a parallel dual coil. At least in my experience. If I remember correctly I used 24G and 8 wraps per coil on a 2mm drill bit and it gave me 1.2 ohms.

Sorry for the picture quality, hope you can make out what I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (18/4/15)

Sprint said:


> I only have 28 gauge and can't get high enough ohms on a dual coil. Ever heard of a dual coil done in series if so how?.



with 24 gauge, do a 9 wrap, leave a space, do not clip the wire, just a space and then another 9 wrap... This is going to be huge... so you will have to put the coils at an angle otherwise fitting it on a dec would be an big ass issue...

oh, btw, you would need to do two of these, to get your desired 1.2 ohm requires dual serial..... not to hard to do, but yeah, that is what you are looking to do...

that was measured om a 2 mil inner diameter of the coil.. 

I would rather buy higher gauge kenthal if I was in your shoes... makes building those high build allot easier! simply going up to 28 Gauge wire would make a single coil, 9wrap get you your desired 1.2 ohm... big difference...


----------



## huffnpuff (18/4/15)

Seems everybody forgot this method for more wraps in tight spaces:







Or if you need more...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (18/4/15)

finally last three posters came through


----------



## Viper_SA (18/4/15)

A Strepsel and 0.7ohm still seem easier than wicking one of those....


----------

